# Natives 16pin GPU-Kabel für Dark Power 12 850W Titanium?



## Nightslaver (Samstag um 18:43)

Hiho @be quiet! Support,
ich hatte mir im September 2022 das im Titel genannte "be quiet! Dark Power 12 850W Titanium" gekauft, mit dem ich soweit auch absolut zufrieden bin. 

Allerdings besitzt die gekaufte Version des Netzteils noch nur die alten 4/8 Pin GPU-Anschlüsse und dieses Jahr steht hier definitiv noch ein GPU-Tausch an und die angepeilten Karten kommen bereits alle mit dem neuen 16 Pin daher.
Ich weiß das es da durchaus Adapter für gibt, doch wäre ein natives Kabel mir eigentlich immer, nach Möglichkeit, lieber.

Mich würde entsprechend interessieren ob be quiet, für das Dark Power 12 850W Titanium, entsprechende Kabel anbietet und die Möglichkeit besteht die irgendwie nachgeordert zu bekommen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (Sonntag um 12:52)

Ich nutze das original be quiet 16 Pin Kabel mit einem Dark Power Pro 1200W seit einer Woche problemlos.








						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com


----------

